# WATERMELON FOR ALADAR!



## DeanS (Sep 4, 2011)

I got like 120 shots in 5 minutes...I'm posting the ONE that says it all!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 4, 2011)

WOOOOO HOOOOO LOVE IT!!! DeanS he is just absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 4, 2011)

Hehe! 
Amazing photography skills there! Caught that photo at just the right moment!

This photo needs a caption!


----------



## ascott (Sep 4, 2011)

Quiet folks....they sense you by movement...he will sprint and attack if he feels you as a threat to his meal....these dinosaur are from the Gigantanormous eatallwatermelonous species.....notice the piercing eye to food contact....the spikes on the mighty forearms are a secondary earth digging tool....magnificent....shhhh let's back away quietly....as they travel in herds from time to time and we don't want to be caught in between gladiators of this size......


 just what I got from the pic .....


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 4, 2011)

Look at him open wide... Great shot...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 4, 2011)

ascott said:


> Quiet folks....they sense you by movement...he will sprint and attack if he feels you as a threat to his meal....these dinosaur are from the Gigantanormous eatallwatermelonous species.....notice the piercing eye to food contact....the spikes on the mighty forearms are a secondary earth digging tool....magnificent....shhhh let's back away quietly....as they travel in herds from time to time and we don't want to be caught in between gladiators of this size......
> 
> 
> just what I got from the pic .....




Wow.. our very own Steve Erwin.
I can now imagine you running and tackling Aladar going "Cricky, it almost had me but look at this beauty" 

That has well and truly made my day, the picture and the post. It's quite cheered me up after a completely awful day.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!!!! One of the most amazing photos I've seen!!! Simply AMAZINGGGG!!!!


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2011)

Definitely one for next years calendar! Awesome picture.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

Rob said exactly my thoughts... this is one that needs to be entered into our calendar contest...please! I love it and would like to see it on my wall for an entire month.  What a great shot. Of course the tortoise is a simply awesome example.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2011)

Aladar is simply amazing!


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 4, 2011)

Stunning pic of Aladar. RV sends her approval of his grace and technique in demolishing the lovely offering...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 4, 2011)

What a magnificent beast. I never get tired of seeing pictures of him.


----------



## laramie (Sep 4, 2011)

DeanS said:


> I got like 120 shots in 5 minutes...I'm posting the ONE that says it all!



What a great pic!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 4, 2011)

awsome picture


----------



## DeanS (Sep 4, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Welcome.



Thanks!




sharkstar said:


> Stunning pic of Aladar. RV sends her approval of his grace and technique in demolishing the lovely offering...



He's got plenty left for her...if she wants! LMK and I'll drive out tomorrow to pick her up


----------



## sahdjb (Sep 5, 2011)

LOVE it!!! I can't get enough of watching them eat, food pics are great!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Quiet folks....they sense you by movement...he will sprint and attack if he feels you as a threat to his meal....these dinosaur are from the Gigantanormous eatallwatermelonous species.....notice the piercing eye to food contact....the spikes on the mighty forearms are a secondary earth digging tool....magnificent....shhhh let's back away quietly....as they travel in herds from time to time and we don't want to be caught in between gladiators of this size......
> ...


----------



## Newbie5564 (Sep 5, 2011)

"i don't care who you thats funny right there"


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow im so jealous of your sulcata, its an ivory? Im new to sulcatas so yea haha, I have 4 of my own, they have the ivory gene in them too! woot!! i bought them all for 200 and I plan on taking care of them until i cant anymore D if you have any tips feel free to say them )) take care and i wish your torts a healthy life


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 20, 2011)

SWEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## terribrown71 (Nov 20, 2011)

Definitely awesome and calendar worthy!


----------



## jesst (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice pic....he is so handsome


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 21, 2011)

ascott said:


> Quiet folks....they sense you by movement...he will sprint and attack if he feels you as a threat to his meal....these dinosaur are from the Gigantanormous eatallwatermelonous species.....notice the piercing eye to food contact....the spikes on the mighty forearms are a secondary earth digging tool....magnificent....shhhh let's back away quietly....as they travel in herds from time to time and we don't want to be caught in between gladiators of this size......
> 
> 
> just what I got from the pic .....



Hahahaha... Angela, you are crazy.... 

And this is why you should own a sulcata 


Btw Dean, He is awesome!!!!! Great shot and love that eye..lol. I think Ivory's are beautiful sulcata's


----------

